# Bay hippie 10/3 limits of trout and redfish!!!



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Another great trip today at bay hippie outfitters! Had will and Darrel this morning and we put together our limit of both trout and redfish!! Come get on the fish this fall/winter! The best is yet to come !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

